

Show HN: Node.js middleware for unifying the way you send HTTP response statuses - nijiko
https://github.com/Nijikokun/http-responses

======
aikah
NodeJS http server doesnt have any "middleware stack".You need a lib for
that.It would be more accurate to write Connect middleware instead of Nodejs
middleware.

~~~
nijiko
Sorry, it's for express / connect.

------
codeinchaos
hmm, this is handy.

~~~
djblue
agreed, but maybe easier without all the new.

